# Demons (extention of evil people thread)



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

agent cooper makes me think of an interesting story. it has to do with my ex bf, the bipolar one. at one point, this is before i met him, he was taken to see the most famous kahuna la'au lapa'au (which is a hawaiian doctor that uses traditional herbs) in Hawaii, Papa Auwai. and as soon as Papa saw him, he said he saw demons sitting on his shoulders. at the time my ex was in full blown manic state. and seriously, whenever he was like that it was like he was possessed by demons. Papa said that he would have a life of tragedy if the demons stayed with him. now he is a quadreplegic after diving head first off a cliff.

i know im not the biggest fan of religion, but i cant say that i dont believe in possession, especially since i experienced it myself first hand. at times i even feel like ive been possessed, especially during my manic episode. and there was a time when i hung out with a bunch of kids that were into dark magic and they actually did summon a demon because i saw it with my own eyes. i know it sounds hokey but i dont care i know what i saw, and im not going to tell the story because it freaks me out even thinking about it.


----------

